
Nobel Lecture: Random Walk to Graphene (2010) - inlineint
https://journals.aps.org/rmp/pdf/10.1103/RevModPhys.83.851
======
inlineint
I like this quote:

> Frankly, I do not believe that the above success rate can be explained by my
> lateral ideas being particularly good. More likely, this tells us that
> poking in new directions, even randomly, is more rewarding than is generally
> perceived. We are probably digging too deep within established areas,
> leaving plenty of unexplored stuff under the surface, just one poke away.
> When one dares to try, rewards are not guaranteed, but at least it is an
> adventure.

